# Kimber Custom TLE II $650 good deal?



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Guy came into the dealership I work at today he was carrying a Kimber Custom TLE II seemed in really good shape a little holster wear on it he said maybe 100 rounds shot through it. 650, is that a good deal for this pistol? I see where they are selling for around ~800 new 650 includes 2 holsters and three magazines. What do you guys think?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

If it's reliable and in good shape, I'd go for it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Kimbers sell high. It's pretty close to what it would sell for.


----------



## george ries (Oct 29, 2006)

:smt033thats a good price you better jump on it


----------



## HammerG26 (Dec 12, 2006)

I paid (well, my wife did) almost a grand in 2006 for mine.... 
I would jump on it, as well...


----------

